# Mill vs. Lathe - Which Would You Recommend ?



## Mednanu (Jul 11, 2004)

Please forgive the noob question /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif , but I know that I need either a mill or a lathe and am not sure which one would be able to accomplish my needs. Your input would be greatly appreciated.

What I'm doing: I need to fabricate some custom parts that would generally measure less than 1 - 7 inches in any dimension. I would need to be able to machine rails, grooves, notches and other such shapes into aluminum or steel stock. Sometimes I would need to drill precision holes or vary the diameter of existing holes by only a few thousandths of an inch. Other times I would need to turn down round stock to an exact outer diameter. 

To me, it sounds like I need a cnc machine, but cannot afford such a toy. I would be just as happy with the equivalent of a manually operated machine of this nature, rather than a fully computer controlled rig. I've basically been using a dremel tool for years, and now need the ability to make precision ( measurable ) cuts to consistent and exact depths, lengths, and widths. It's almost like I would just need to hold the dremel in a vise and simply have a 3-axis table that holds the metal stock I'm working on, but which would allow me to turn a dial and move the part exact distances in at least 2 dimensions, and preferably 3 while I shape the part. At the same time, I would also need to be drilling precision holes or resizing the inner/outer diameters of existing bar stock or tubes.

So, would I be describing the functions of a lathe, a mill, or a combo lathe/mill ? Please, clue me in here. I'd hate to go out and spend a large chunk of cash only to realize that I had bought the wrong rig.

Also, I'm trying to keep the price range of the initial machine somewhere between $300 - $400 if at all possible. Any recommendations from my fellow CPF machine heads of what would fit the bill for such an order ?


----------



## KC2IXE (Jul 11, 2004)

Turn Down Round Parts = Lathe

Rails, gooves, Notches = Mill

Both = Either combo lathe/mill or if you have the space, two machines (almost always a better, and can be cheaper choice)


----------



## Mednanu (Jul 11, 2004)

That's kind of what I was afraid of. While I can easily find some good lathe recommendations via a quick search through previous posts, do you have any thoughts on a good mill perhaps ? I don't see too many of these ever mentioned here lately - people just seem to be more in love with the lathe lately.


----------



## KC2IXE (Jul 11, 2004)

It all depends on 1)How much space you have 2)Your Budget and 3)Your location

For #1 - I started with a Sherline Mill and a 6" Atlas lathe - Both were "OK" - the lathe better than the mill - the mill is only good for LIGHT cuts - I've seen the HF Mini Mill, and it's a lot more mill, but it needs work to tune it up. If you have SPACE, full sized machine can cost the same, or sometimes less. I've seen LARGE machines free for the taking (of course the fill 1/2 a garage)

Budget: You can get a nice full sized used lathe for a grand without much work, and often much cheaper. Mills? $1500 or so for a full sized - If you can work with a Horizontal mill, often MUCH less

Location: If you live in the rust belt, places where there was a lot of machine shops, you can do very well - sources in places like Long Island (which used to have a lot of cheap machines) are drying up - Industry has been gone too long. Other places, machines can be rare - VERY rare. So, where someone in NE PA might find a nice lathe for scrap prices, someone elsewhere might pay a grand for the same machine


----------



## Steelwolf (Jul 12, 2004)

If you are strapped for space or cash and not in a place where ex-commercial machines are easily available, you could modify either machine to perform the opposite's task. This will only work for limited work-sizes, cuts and movements, so you'll want to look at what the majority of the work you want to do and the size as well. As for the movements, it is really up to your imagination.

To illustrate what I'm talking about, let's take a lathe.
To make milling cuts, many operators have modified their lathes. The toolpost is replaced with a bench-drill vice which stands vertically, instead of laying down flat in the usual way on a bench drill. The milling bits are secured in the chuck where the lathe workpiece usually goes.

You are now able to make the equivalent of x and z direction cuts, though naturally you would have to take relatively light cuts. And of course, workpiece size is limited. But it works and there are websites that explain how to build the parts needed for the modification. In fact, for the lathe I have my eye on, there is a commercially made part for this very purpose.

Hope this helped instead of confusing you.


----------



## Mednanu (Jul 12, 2004)

That's kind of what I was wondering about when I was trying to figure out whether I needed a lathe or a mill, as I've heard people performing 'mill-like' tasks on lathes. It was at that point that I got confused as to what one could and couldn't do on a lathe. I would now assume that they had utilized some sort of converter or milling attachment to their lathe that allowed them to perform x, y, z axis cuts. While searching ebay I stumbled on the following device that might just be what you are referring to: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3827260351

I definitely don't have the room for a commercial rig and the parts that I'd be fabricating would be quite small ( most under 3 inches in any given axis ). As far as you know, would this sort of activity be within the normal operational scope of one of these add-on milling attachments ? If so, it would save me the cost and need to buy two separate machines.


----------



## Steelwolf (Jul 12, 2004)

Mednanu: That is precisely the type of commercial product I was looking at, though I think the one I saw at the shop was a plain vice, ie it did not have the vertical cross-slide.

Also, have a look at what one guy did here. Use the "find (on this page)" function of your web browser (ctrl+F for IE). Type in Milling Attachment. That should bring you to the relevent entry.


----------



## Mednanu (Jul 17, 2004)

One more question gang. 

Should I purchase a cheap 'starter lathe' or go for 'just the right lathe' on my first purchase ? Have y'all found that you've totally outgrown the first lathe you've purchased, or do you find that despite your increased skills and needs your first simple lathe is still useful ?

I'm almost wondering if I should simply get this cheapo -lathe/mill combo from Harbor freight to start with, then move up to something more complex when I really know what to look for. What are your thoughts on such a move ?







Prospective lathe details 


Also, what would your recommendations be based on the following requirements:

1) Would like to spend less than $500 on the machine, but begrudgingly willing to spend $1000 if it really WOWs me with the features and capabilities.

2) Probably going to be working on prototype parts and projects under 5- 7 inches in any of the 3 dimensions. 

3) Would like to be able to add an attachment that would allow for milling functionality.

4) Will be working mainly in aluminum, but want to be able to work on stainless or other harder metals if the need arises.

5) Would like to be able to thread and tap ( preferably in BOTH metric and standard ).

6) I would like to be able to pick it up by hand and easily move it when I eventually move from my current location ( ie - Preferabley under 400 lbs - above that, and I'd need a helper and couldn't do it alone ). The weight limit isn't a requirement - only a nice to have feature for future moves. Functionality is MUCH more important than this last feature.

Fire away with your recommendations on models, brands and retailers. I've come to trust the wealth of practical experience accumulated here.


----------

